# Any one try Amitriptyline or Propranolol?



## jasongitar (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey everyone, was doing some research on medications, and it seemed like a lot of people have gotten relief or totally cured from DP/DR using Propranolol which is a beta blocker or Amitriptyline which is a tricyclic antidepressant. I did some research in this particular forum to see if anyone has tried any one of these, and there seems to be nothing about it here on this forum. Anyway, just was curious if anyone has tried these before and gotten any relief?


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

hey jason,

ive tried amitriptyline and a beta blocker, none of them worked
I had to stop the amitriptyline coz it made me feel sick too much and made my dp/dr alot worse and the beta blockers did nothing. beta blockers are used to slow the heart rate, so it dosent cure dp,.

xx


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

I was on amitriptyline up to a dose of 150mg's (the highest recomended outpatient dose) and i was on it for about 2 years i think. It helped my depression and was the best sleep aid ive ever tried but it did nothing for my dp/dr or brain fog. It didnt help my anxiety or panic attacks either.

It does work for some peoples anxiety but it's not as good as a benzodiazepine such as clonazepam, valium, lorazepam, etc.

I doubt beta blockers like propanolol would work. It might stop the shakes if you have bad anxiety but thats about it.


----------

